# review of Penn Fathom 15 LD single speed



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I saw the reel at Fred Hall Show in California first time.
I have tested the reel for several months and I must caught at least 3000 lb fish with it. The reel is beyond my expectation. Drag is superb, handle design is good and it is solid and durable. The best thing is it is only $200.


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

Love your reviews ...how much drag did you say ?


----------

